# Angeln auf Gran Canaria - Hilfe



## Jones1 (19. Oktober 2005)

Brauch Infos zum Angeln auf den Kanaren. Genau auf Gran Canaria (Südwesten), von der Küste oder Strand. Welche Köder für welche Fische. Lohnt es sich mit einen Pilker von der Küste zu werfen, oder mit Posen. Welche wurfgewichte , welche Köder für welche Fische?
Da ich am 26.19.05 schon fliege, brauche ich schnell euren Rat!  Danke|wavey:


----------



## Sargo (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Gran Canaria - Hilfe*

Hy,

zum Angeln vom Land habe ich keine tips, hatte aber einmal eine angelausfahrt zum big-game was einfach genial war. Jeder von uns
fing einige stattliche Thune was Riesenspaß gemacht hatte. Preis
weiß ich nicht mehr, war aber auf jeden Fall nicht so teuer.

Viel Glück, daß Du noch einige gute tips zum Angeln vom Land aus bekommst !

Grüße SARGO  #6


----------



## Foxman (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Gran Canaria - Hilfe*

also mal da anzuschliessen, ich fliege im winter dahin und möchte vieleicht meine rhino mitnehemn um ein bisschen spinnchen zu machen!
was gibt es für möglcihkeiten? nicht nur mer...sondern auch seen?

mfg Foxman


----------



## sundeule (1. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Gran Canaria - Hilfe*

Habe gutes Charterangeln erlebt.
Von Land schwieriger. Die Einheimischen fischen vergleichsweise fein! In den Häfen konnte ich monströse Meeräschen beobachten - habe aber nicht probiert. 
Im Binnenland konnte ich (leider nur kleine) Schwarzbarsche spinnen und Karpfen stippen, die wie die Piranhas alles attackiert haben, was am Haken hing.


----------



## Foxman (1. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Gran Canaria - Hilfe*

das mit dm chatern ist nichts für mich, habe es letztes jahr von lanzarote aus gemahct und hab denn ein paar futterteppiche selbst hergestellt|uhoh:...naja...die dinger hab ich da auch gesehen...hat total gejuckt in den fingern  doch die rhino war at home...leider...ich freu mich auf wietere tipps...


----------



## toe-b (3. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Gran Canaria - Hilfe*

Hi, ich hab noch nie an dieser Art der Angelei teilgenommen, aber ein paar Artike, die ich letztens gelesen hab, haben mich neugierig gemacht.Deswegen hab ich auch mal ne doofe Frage: was macht man eigentlich nach so einem Turn mit so'nem Riesenthunfisch oder was auch immer?Den Fisch ein paar Tage im Hotelzimmer aufzubewahren und dann mit dem Flugzeug mit nachhause zu nehmen, ist ja nicht so drin...


----------



## eöbzander (3. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Gran Canaria - Hilfe*

war im oktober auf den canaren! hab ne big game fahrt gemacht
ohne erfolg!!!!! ist aber lustig! die fahrtz ging von puerto rico losschiff DORADO hab auch fliegende fische gesehen! in dem hafenbecken (puerto mogan) tummeln sich kiloweise meeräscghen, kleine barrakudas, lippfische und sonst noch so greller fischkram!!!!! hab nur einmal welche mit brandungsrute und pose weiß nur nicht ob die was gefangen haben!


----------



## Foxman (4. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Gran Canaria - Hilfe*

die thune, wenn man welche fängt, werden an hotel oder restaurants verkuaft, anber jedem der da nen tripp macht kann ich empfehlen da süber das hotel bzw dn veranstalter zu buchen!


----------



## PozoFlo (10. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Gran Canaria - Hilfe*

Ich lebe auf Gran Canaria und angel sehr viel
bin für alle fragen offen
hier kann man Süßwasserfischen aber nur Monsterkarpfen und Black Bass
und Meerangeln, Brandung, Spinn, Hoch- und Tiefsee, Pose, Grund
Tag und Nacht 

zur Zeit Calamares Saison (vom Ufer), sehr interesant
sonst Hai und Rochen vom Ufer /Brandung direkt am Strand von Maspalomas

PS wenn man beim Charter ein Thun fängt gehört es automatisch dem Bootseigner wenn nichts anderes vereinbart $$$

:m


----------



## Friesenblut (2. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Gran Canaria - Hilfe*

Dann könnten wir ja mal einen gemeinsamen Angelausflug starten.Meine Oma lebte 40 Jahren in Playa del Ingles ,jetzt ist sie verstorben und ich werde das Haus übernehmen und meinen Wohnsitz auf die Insel verlegen.Würde mich über "deutsche Kontakte" freuen.#h


----------



## alisan (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Gran Canaria - Hilfe*

Hört sich gut an! Gruß


----------



## forelli1 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Gran Canaria - Hilfe*

Hi habe dein Bericht im Board gelesen Fliege am Sonntag für 14 Tage nach Playa de Ingles und habe vor auch ein bisschen zu angeln Kannst du mir ein paar Tipps geben.
Schönen Dank im voraus
Forelli1


----------



## esgof (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Gran Canaria - Hilfe*

da wirst du ihm wohl eine pn schreiben müssen ich glaube nicht das er das nach zehn jahren mit kriegt


----------

